# Collingtree Park



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2009)

Fragger and me pitched up at Collingtree with the weather dry (ish) but windy and quite chilly but looking forward to getting on the course.
The first thing to say is the signage at Collingtree is almost non-existent, it wasn't immediately obvious where we were supposed to go. Once we'd found the Pro Shop we presented the Green-Free voucher that we had arranged to use, only to be told that they don't accept vouchers anymore! The Pro did, however, let us on for the discounted rate - can't quibble about the value as we paid a tenner each! Another lack of signage meant we had to ask the way to the first tee! Once there, I have to say I wasn't overly impressed. I know its late November and we've had some rain but the fairways were anything but fair. The grass was long in places and mud in others and the number of divots was alarming. Once we reached the first green I was even less impressed. 6 or 7 crater-like pitchmarks greeted us along with numerous old ones that had just been rolled over by the mowers. It looked scabby! And didn't putt much better. Most greens were in a similar condition - maybe 3 or 4 that looked ok. This turned putting into a lottery, the ball jumping and bobbling all over the place. 
The layout of the course is ok - nothing special to my eyes but there are a couple of issues. Firstly, they've built it slap bang between the M1 and the A45 and we often had to shout to make ourselves heard above the racket of 40 tonners thundering along. The noise is incessent. Secondly, whoever decided  to build a housing estate in the middle of a golf course needs kicking - hard. 2 holes are played round a cluster of houses - there are no fences, nets or trees to stop a hooked ball from smashing some quite large windows. I lost a ball into someone's garden - lucky it didn't smash anything, then reloaded and, scared to death of doing it again, carved one right and lost that too. The next hole plays down the other side of the houses and, again, a hook will find a window - how much must their insurance be? Driving is hard enough when you're in the middle of nowhere but to have the added pressure of a possible large glazing bill isn't really fair.
Some of the holes lack any definition. The 13th is a case in point. Even using the course planner it was almost impossible to tell where you were supposed to hit the ball.
Returning to the issue of signage - there was a moment, coming off the 9th, when we had no idea where  the 10th was. The cart path joined a road and there was no sign to help us. Using the map in the course planner we got to the range and then someone pointed us in the right direction. But all they needed was a small sign... There are also no " next tee" signs so if you havn't bought the planner, you're guessing.
We were a little pushed for time so we couldn't take advantage of the bar/food but, to be honest, it looked closed anyway.
The final nail was trying to get out of the car park. Guess what? No signs. Fragger went the wrong way twice before someone, again, pointed us to the exit. What is their problem with signs?

So to summerise - value for money cannot be knocked. Â£10 for a round anywhere has to be good value. 10/10
Welcome - pleasent, workmanlike, large vomit stain on the floor by the loo!  6/10
Course - layout ok but condition not.  4/10
Signage - easy one this 0/10
Overall - could do a hell of a lot better.  5/10.

As to whether I'd go back, well I'm not sure. There's a lot of water on the course and the placement of the bridges sometimes means a long walk to get to the green. This has to slow things up on a busy day. In the summer, or if a society is out you could be looking at long waits. The condition would have to improve but the things that really put me off the housing estate in the middle of the course, the close proximity of other houses outside the course and the noise from the roads - today was anything but quiet!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2009)

Great write up. Not played there and not sure it'll go onto my wish list. Very strange set up with the houses and surely it can't be too hard to put some cheap and basic signs up


----------



## RGDave (Nov 26, 2009)

Fascinating. A course that seemed to be going somewhere now reduced to Â£20 green fees (Â£10 to you though!) and things clearly not right.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2009)

Didn't it hold a couple of Europro events. Something amiss if its reducing fees that match to entice visitors. Worrying


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2009)

OK it was Novemeber, cold and windy but there wern't that many people on the course- would have seen more at home.
Allegedly, the greens and fairways were in tip top condition back in the summer - all I can say is they have gone downhill pretty quickly.


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 27, 2009)

I pretty sure they held a main European Tour event there in the 90s....British Masters maybe....I think the greens were so bad that they had to 'paint' them green so they looked ok on the telly.....


----------



## RGDave (Nov 27, 2009)

Say I'm wrong, but I thought Michael Campbell won a "big deal" tournament there many moons ago???


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2009)

Sam Torrance and Robert Allenby won the British Masters there in '95 and '96 - don't think Cambo's won there.

SO YOU'RE WRONG!!


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 28, 2009)

Say I'm wrong, but I thought Michael Campbell won a "big deal" tournament there many moons ago???
		
Click to expand...

Close but no cigar - the same as Mr Campbell....came second to Fat Sam....


----------



## RGDave (Nov 28, 2009)

That must be it then. 2nd to one of those to in 95 or 96.
Either way, I remember it not being great!!


----------

